# Forum Functionality 11/23/2022



## jks9199 (Nov 23, 2022)

Folks,
I know that some of you have been experiencing difficulty today.  Forum Foundry, the board's owners have advised me that we've been the target of a denial of service attack all day.  They're working hard to counter this, and hopefully everything will be back to normal (OK, what passes for normal around here  ) soon.


----------

